# Heading south from new England this week!



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 14, 2011)

If anyone wants to meet up well be heading down though the south.


----------



## DaisyDoom (Aug 14, 2011)

How far south?


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 14, 2011)

Will be coming down through the eastern states then through ky, tn, bama, Louisiana,texas, then probably out west. Maaaaaybe up the west coast then. Depends on the time frame.


----------



## harrison (Aug 14, 2011)

im currently in NYC, leaving tonight for VA, il be there for about a week, then im trying to go down through TN, louisiana,TX, then try to make it out to Anaheim CA to meet up with a friend.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 14, 2011)

I think I'm leaving wednesday so im not sure how long it will take me to get down through. You traveling alone?


----------



## harrison (Aug 14, 2011)

at the moment yes


----------



## Joonbug (Aug 14, 2011)

damn dude it's been a while. i'm in bama right now but going to knoxville to start workin on a long-term squat soon...ya oughta come chill.


----------



## LostAvood (Aug 15, 2011)

Im leaving tuesday to meet my road dog in boston from there im head south with her and well me being a n00b at this im just glad to have a partner so I hope to meet up and cross paths with all of the decent travelin folk on our way. Fyi I think I might need to stop getting stoned before posting lol


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 18, 2011)

leaving tomorrow. holla if anyones heading down south with a car! hahah. well be flying a sign on the highway till then.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 18, 2011)

Joonbug said:


> damn dude it's been a while. i'm in bama right now but going to knoxville to start workin on a long-term squat soon...ya oughta come chill.


whoaaaaaaa heyyyyy!


----------



## Sen (Aug 21, 2011)

If you stop in Pittsburgh, let me know!


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 21, 2011)

Wordup!


----------



## Murf (Aug 24, 2011)

ME! Musician in guilford , no wheels but i got family in myrtle beach [prime surf squat] and knowlage of the south. We are gettin hit with a hurricane soon so im stayin stationary for a bit . hit me up , lets chat if your in my area .


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Aug 26, 2011)

Damn too bad coming through pa to va totally missing you're area.


----------

